# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ακρόπολις [Akropolis - L4063 HMS Jawada, LCT 4063]

## arsenism

Το παλαιο οχηματαγωγο Ακροπολις που εκανε το δρομολογιο Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα την δεκαετια του 60.Λειπουν τα ταιρια του Φαιαξ και Ηγουμενιτσα.

n752939436_1402498_1184830.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ της Κέρκυρας είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1946_ (Ordered 7 Apr 1944) στην Βρετανία (Redpath Brown & Co. Ltd. - Meadowside, Scotland, U.K.) ως _LCT 4063_, πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk8_.

Ως προηγούμενο όνομα του αναφέρεται το _JAWADA_, έφερε _IMO 5002053_ και στην χώρα μας ήρθε το _1961_ όταν και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_.

_"L4063  HMS Jawada. Loaned to a civilian company, later disposed of in Bahrain. Struck from service in 1960"_

Τελευταία του αναφερόμενη σημαία στις βάσεις δεδομένων βρίσκουμε την Ελληνική.

_ΕΔΩ_ περισσότερα στοιχεία και φωτό (κλικ για μεγέθυνση) για τα πολεμικά αποβατικά τύπου _LCT Mk8_.
_
Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφίες του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ έχουμε δει εδώ και εδώ. 

Και παρακάτω δυο φωτογραφίες, με μερική άποψη του πλοίου όταν συμμετείχε ως HMS JAWADA σε βρετανικές ασκήσεις

1jawada.jpg 2jawada.jpg
πηγή το Imperial War Museum

Kαι τα παρακάτω από wikipedia 


> During the late 1950s, _Jawada_ was loaned to the Qatar Petroleum Company. The landing craft was briefly recommissioned during late 1956 and early 1957 to serve as a tender to the cruiser HMS _Superb_, which was visiting Bahrain for amphibious warfare exercises.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aναφ'ερονται κ άλλα 2 αυτού του τύπου που περασαν από Έλληνες τα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ κ ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το _ΦΑΙΔΡΑ_ υπάρχει ήδη θέμα με στοιχεία του στο φόρουμ, _εδώ_. Για το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ_ θα το ψάξουμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανεξάντλητος ο φίλος Γιώργος με τα στοιχεία του και τον ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για το _ΦΑΙΔΡΑ_ υπάρχει ήδη θέμα με στοιχεία του στο φόρουμ, _εδώ_. Για το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ_ θα το ψάξουμε.


Γιά το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ το είδα μετά το θέμα του.Γιά το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ επειδή το αναφέρουν σαν  τραινάδικο, ξέρουμε αν υπήρξε τέτοιο στη γραμμή των ΣΒΔΕ Πάτρα-Κρυονέρι;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ της Κέρκυρας είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1946_ (Ordered 7 Apr 1944) στην Βρετανία (Redpath Brown & Co. Ltd. - Meadowside, Scotland, U.K.) ως _LCT 4063_, πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk8_.
> Ως προηγούμενο όνομα του αναφέρεται το _JAWADA_, έφερε _IMO 5002053_ και στην χώρα μας ήρθε το _1961_ όταν και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_.
> 
> _"L4063  HMS Jawada. Loaned to a civilian company, later disposed of in Bahrain. Struck from service in 1960"_
> 
> Τελευταία του αναφερόμενη σημαία στις βάσεις δεδομένων βρίσκουμε την Ελληνική.
> _ΕΔΩ_ περισσότερα στοιχεία και φωτό (κλικ για μεγέθυνση) για τα πολεμικά αποβατικά τύπου _LCT Mk8_.
> _Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_


Το *Ακροπολις* ηταν ενα ιστορικο πλοιο της νιοτης μου. Εδω μια καταχωρηση των δρομολογιων του απο την 1η Φεβρουαριου 1962 (απο την _Εφημεριδα των Ειδησεων_ της Κερκυρας).

19620201 Acropolis Efim Eidhsewn Kerk.jpg

Αναφερεται και στο Clydesite




> *LCT 40xx**built by Redpath Brown Meadowside*,
> * Engines by Davey, Paxman & Co Ltd, Colchester**Last Name:* ACROPOLIS (1961)
> *Previous Names:* JAWADA
> *Propulsion:* 4 x M12cy 4SA Vee 1472kW 2000bhp 12½kn 2scr 
> *Built:* 1946
> *Ship Type:* Landing craft
> *Tonnage:* (19xx: 948gt, 693nt)
> *Length:* (19xx: 70.49m)
> *Breadth:* (19xx: 11.59m)
> ...


http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=23535

Και εδω σαν *Jawada* (L4063)

standard.jpg

http://www.cabinetwarrooms.org.uk/co...ject/205187722

Και τελος μια λυπηρη εκφραση



> Ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα: «Κάθε λιμάνι και καημός»
>  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  		Παρασκευή, 24 Φεβρουάριος 2012 18:03	
> ...


http://www.pluscorfu.gr/index.php/ta...ktoploiki.html

----------


## CORFU

19620201%20Acropolis%20Efim%20Eidhsewn%20Kerk.jpg
ακομα και το 1962 ψεματα ελεγε ο Ελληναs ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 1¨30¨........   ποτε δεν εκανε λιγοτερο απο 2¨30¨

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 19620201%20Acropolis%20Efim%20Eidhsewn%20Kerk.jpg
> ακομα και το 1962 ψεματα ελεγε ο Ελληναs ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ 1¨30¨........ ποτε δεν εκανε λιγοτερο απο 2¨30¨


 Mα παλιά ήταν που έλεγαν περισσότερα αφού ο κόσμος ήταν τότε λιγότερο ψαγμένος.
Όλες οι παλιές διαφημίσεις γιά την ακτοπλοϊα (κ όχι μόνο) είχαν τόση υπερβολή που όταν τις διαβάζεις σήμερα,είναι γιά γέλια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από την ταινία "Η αρχόντισσα και ο αλήτης" του _1968_, η οποία μας έχει δώσει εξαιρετικά screenshots του ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, να πάρουμε άλλο ένα που μας είχε διαφύγει τόσο καιρό τώρα. Μόλις στα πρώτα 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα της ταινίας εμφανίζεται το _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.

Kerkyra_1968.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Βρήκα δυο στοιχεία παραπάνω για το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ. Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε στο τέλος του 1960 και ανήκε στην Πυρσός Ν.Ε. Αρχικά καταχωρήθηκε ως "δηζελοκίνητο πορθμείο" ενώ καταχωρήθηκε ως 1017 κ.ό.χ. Το Γενάρη του 1962 αναγνωρίστηκε και ως "επιβατηγό".
Τον Ιούλιο του 1975 υπέστειλε την ελληνική σημαία μιας και τότε πουλήθηκε σε Άραβες.

Kαι μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως LCT-4063

306548.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eντύπωση μου κάνει ότι στην καταχώρηση έβαλαν κ το είδος της πρόωσης.Όσο γιά την λέξη πορθμείο νομίζω θα έπρεπε να συνεχίζει να χρησιμοποιείται γιά τις παντόφλες σε διάκριση από τα υπόλοιπα ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα θα πείτε (και με το δίκιο σας) τι πάει και ανακαλύπτει ένας άνθρωπος..... παντοφλοβαρεμένος !!!

Πάμε μιά βόλτα πίσω, γύρω στα 56 χρόνια πριν, κάπου στο 1961. Στο ναυπηγείο _Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη_ στο Πέραμα (σημερινό ΕΛΘΩΜ) κατασκευάζεται "το πρώτο χαλύβδινο επιβατηγό πλοίο της ακτοπλοΐας που κατασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα και υπήρξε εξ ολοκλήρου καρφωτό", το θρυλικό _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_, το οποίο και _βλέπουμε σε ωραιοτάτη φωτό_ από την _ιστοσελίδα_ που αφορά στην ιστορία του ναυπηγείου.

Αυτό που δεν "βλέπουμε" στην φωτό, ή τουλάχιστον δεν παρατηρούμε άμεσα, είναι το _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ (αριστερά κάτω) το οποίο μετασκευαζόταν (παρατηρήστε την υπερκατασκευή) την ίδια περίοδο στο διπλανό ναυπηγείο (σημερινό Ατσαλάκη), για να ξεκινήσει λίγο καιρό αργότερα, αρχές του 1962, δρομολόγια στην Κέρκυρα. 

At Perama.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι στο Εbay σημερα http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-EPIRU...IAAOSwOKVZx~ZX
Μηπως βλεπουμε το *ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ*;

Ακροπολις.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι πράγματι το _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_.

----------


## CORFU

> Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι στο Εbay σημερα http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-EPIRU...IAAOSwOKVZx~ZX
> Μηπως βλεπουμε το *ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ*;
> 
> Ακροπολις.jpg


Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι στην Ηγουμενίτσα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ακρόπολις όπως ανέβηκε στο site " Τα πλοία της Ηγουμενίτσας" με λεζάντα Ο "θρύλος" ACROPOLIS. Η πηγή αναφέρεται.

ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ-Ο-θρύλος-ACROPOLIS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ακρόπολις πλησιάζοντας την Κέρκυρα σε φωτο του φίλου V.V που ανέβηκε στο fb.

ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ-02.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Ακρόπολις πλησιάζοντας την Κέρκυρα σε φωτο του φίλου V.V που ανέβηκε στο fb.
> 
> ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ-02.jpg


Aν κρίνω από το λεωφορείο Μagirus Deutz πρέπει να είναι 1968 κ μετά.

----------


## CORFU

Η φωτο ειναι του 1973

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ το 1973, από αφιέρωμα του Roland Whaite για το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, που θα δημοσιευτεί στο προσεχές τεύχος του Marine News και συνοδεύεται από το παρακάτω κείμενο
Image1.jpg




> "...together with Antonios
> Pitoulis, purchased the ACROPOLIS (5002053; 948/46) in 1963 from Pyrsos Shipping. She was a former Royal Navy LCT(8) landing craft, and had been
> completed by Redpath Brown & Co of Glasgow as LCT 4063. In 1955, she went on a commercial charter to Qatar Petroleum as the JAWADA, and was laid up
> from 1960 in Bahrein. Sold to Greece in 1961, it is assumed that she was then rebuilt, with the slabsided military command unit being replaced by a civilian navigating bridge and
> two decks of passenger facilities; she kept the side-hinging bow doors from her naval days, together with her four Davey-Paxman oil engines coupled to two propeller shafts.
> She was retained until 1975..."

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες και η φωτογραφία Άρη. Μαθαίνουμε ότι το πλοίο μετά την αρχική του εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα "Πυρσός" πέρασε στην εταιρεία του Δήμου Πιτούλη (γνωστού πλοιοκτήτη της γραμμής Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας), ωστόσο υπάρχει ένα λάθος. Αναφέρεται ότι το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ αγοράστηκε από τον Πιτούλη το 1963 μαζί με το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ. Το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π (και όχι ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ) κατασκευάστηκε το 1967 ως ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ και πουλήθηκε στην Κέρκυρα το 1969 οπότε και μετονομάστηκε.

Είτε λοιπόν το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ αγοράστηκε από τον Πιτούλη το 1969, είτε αγοράστηκε μεν το 1963 αλλά όχι βέβαια μαζί με το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π. Εκτός πιά και αν πριν το "...together with Antonios Pitoulis" υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που δίνει μία διαφορετική εξήγηση.

----------


## gioros

Και αν δεν κανω λαθος μετα περασε στην εταιρια των αδελφων Αγαπητου .Αυτο γυρο στο 1969 .

----------


## Ellinis

Το "μαζί με τον Αντώνιο Πιτουλη" ανάφερεται στην αγορά του πλοίου απι τον Πιτουλη μαζί με τους Αγαπητούς, και οχι μαζί με το Αντώνιος. Αρα μάλλον το 1963 πρέπει να είναι το σωστό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρα λοιπόν ήταν σωστή η δεύτερη υπόθεση που έκανα,




> Εκτός πιά και αν πριν το "...together  with Antonios Pitoulis" υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που δίνει μία διαφορετική  εξήγηση.





> "...together with Antonios
> Pitoulis, purchased the ACROPOLIS......


δηλαδή πριν από το απόσπασμα "...together  with Antonios Pitoulis" υπήρχε και το όνομα των Αγαπητών, άρα το "μαζί" δεν πήγαινε με το φέρρυ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ αλλά με το όνομα των συμπλοιοκτητών Αγαπητών. Αν συνυπολογίσουμε και ότι το "together with Antonios" με το "Pitoulis, purchased..." βρίσκονταν σε διαφορετική γραμμή, νομίζω εξηγείται και ο λόγος που μπερδεύτηκα.

Ακόμα, με τις πολύτιμες αυτές πληροφορίες μαθαίνουμε ότι τελικά το πρώτο πλοίο των Αγαπητών στην Κέρκυρα δεν ήταν το νεότευκτο το 1964 _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (και μετέπειτα τα ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ) αλλά το _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_. 

Ευχαριστούμε Άρη.

----------


## gioros

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες Το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ και ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α υπήρχαν στην γραμμή οταν οι αδελφοί Αγαπητού  πήραν το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ .Το ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ηρθε αργότερα .
Ακομα κατη Πριν τους Αγαπητους πλοιοκτήτης ηταν κάποιος Ξηλας <δεν μπορω να μαθω αν ηταν μονος Η με καποιον αλο μαζη )

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακρόπολις & Αντώνιος Π με λεζάντα " Γαλλική ταινία «Οι Διαρρήκτες» Le casse (original title). 1971 . Σκηνή γυρισμένη στην Κέρκυρα . (Παλιές εικόνες και φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας  / Old pictures of Greece)" 

ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛIΣ---ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ-Π.-Γαλλική-ταινία-«Οι-Διαρρήκτες»-Le-casse-(original-title).-1971-.-Σκηνή-γ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ακρόπολις & Αντώνιος Π με λεζάντα " Γαλλική ταινία «Οι Διαρρήκτες» Le casse (original title). 1971 . Σκηνή γυρισμένη στην Κέρκυρα . (Παλιές εικόνες και φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας  / Old pictures of Greece)" 
> 
> ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛIΣ---ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ-Π.-Γαλλική-ταινία-«Οι-Διαρρήκτες»-Le-casse-(original-title).-1971-.-Σκηνή-γ.jpg


Α! Ωραιοτατο ευρημα Παντελη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπροστά στο Αντώνιος Π είναι και ο  Jean-Paul Belmondo ενώ στην ταινία έπαιζε και ο Omar Sharif ,

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εντυπωσιακή πόζα με το "στόμα του θηρίου" ανοιχτό

acropolis.png

----------

